# What do you guys make of this?



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

*edit*

Ahem. Is this thing on? Good. My big problem is determining whether or not I am an ISTP or an ISFP. My Ti and Fi seem to be both equally as strong, but I score different ways depending on which tests I take. I need help with this.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Is Fi always dominant in your cognitive functions test results? If so, what normally supports it the most? Se or Ne?

Links to tests please.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

_Top post has been edited._


----------



## jabe (Feb 21, 2009)

Which do you think you are? Which type sounds most like you?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Are you more logical and reasonable in your thinking, or are you more compassionate and empathetic towards others feelings first?

Thats the main difference i know of between T n F


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

jabe said:


> Which do you think you are? Which type sounds most like you?


I don't know. Both descriptions fit me in ways.



Roland787 said:


> Are you more logical and reasonable in your thinking, or are you more compassionate and empathetic towards others feelings first?
> 
> Thats the main difference i know of between T n F


Ehh, here's where my problem is. I can't decide between the two. Can't someone use both?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

NewSoul said:


> I don't know. Both descriptions fit me in ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Ehh, here's where my problem is. I can't decide between the two. Can't someone use both?


 
Yes you can, i do too sometimes but....will your feelings/emotions/empathy stop you from being logical n reasonable more often than not?

I have feelings and empathy towards those i care about, and even sometimes towards others, but to me when it comes down to most situations i just think about what happened and why, not about who or how. i dk if that last one makes sense, just how it comes out in my mind, i have a hard time getting my thoughts into words....

Ill feel bad for somebody who gets hit by a car if it was the drivers fault....i wont feel bad for somebody who gets hit by a train because they decided to walk on the track while wearing headphones. (actually knew some dumbass in high school who did this, he did survive tho without any serious lasting effects, took a while for recovery tho) To this day I still just think of him as an idiot, and was his own dumb fault, sorry but shit happens.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Roland787 said:


> Yes you can, i do too sometimes but....will your feelings/emotions/empathy stop you from being logical n reasonable more often than not?


No, I'm a very logical person. I try not to let my emotions get into the way of that and usually they don't.



Roland787 said:


> I have feelings and empathy towards those i care about, and even sometimes towards others, but to me when it comes down to most situations i just think about what happened and why, not about who or how. i dk if that last one makes sense, just how it comes out in my mind, i have a hard time getting my thoughts into words....


Haha, I have trouble getting some thoughts into words too. It makes sense, but I just don't know which one I use. I suppose this means I don't know myself very well. :tongue:



Roland787 said:


> Ill feel bad for somebody who gets hit by a car if it was the drivers fault....i wont feel bad for somebody who gets hit by a train because they decided to walk on the track while wearing headphones. (actually knew some dumbass in high school who did this, he did survive tho without any serious lasting effects, took a while for recovery tho) To this day I still just think of him as an idiot, and was his own dumb fault, sorry but shit happens.


I think I'd probably feel bad either way.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

NewSoul said:


> No, I'm a very logical person. I try not to let my emotions get into the way of that and usually they don't.
> 
> 
> Haha, I have trouble getting some thoughts into words too. It makes sense, but I just don't know which one I use. I suppose this means I don't know myself very well. :tongue:
> ...


Most people would, just some of us are even less empathetic than most. Im such an 'ass' i even kinda chuckle at the aspect of such idiocy.

But to me anyways you seem to be more T than F, and its not really all set in complete stone, you can be borderline T n F, only you can really figure that out tho. Just read the profiles on ISTP n ISFP, and also on just the T n just F to see if anything sticks out that you can determine which one is more you.

Hope it helped some....good luck finding yourself. Its an ever ending journey and most dont ever reach the end without falling thru a few holes, if they make it at all.


Hey hey im a monkey, people say i monkey around....

*dances rather odd n awkward out of the room...*


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

IM me on AIM.

It's under my name. Just click that fucker.

Forums are bad for the type of discussion needed.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Thank you for offering, but I'm a bit pressed for time right now. I can't really IM you right now, but maybe I can tomorrow. But on another note, someone has shown me how I could be an ISTJ on other forums. I'm going with that for now. As much as it pains me to do so, I put that as my type for now. Here's why I picked it: With an ISTJ, I still have a strong Fi because Fi is an ISTJ's tertiary function and I also still have a fairly strong Ti because it's not too far out there. Fe is the second to last function in an ISTJ, which makes sense why I seem to not be favorable of it.

ISTJ function order: Si > Te > Fi > Ne > Se > Ti > Fe > Ni
My function order: Fi > Si > Ti > Se > Te > Ne > Ni > Fe

Remaining problem: I still don't favor the J dichotomy.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Something has to fit.

Send me something anytime you see I'm on and got a few or summin'. No biggy.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

If I need any help I'll contact you. I appreciate that. I think I'm settling on ISTJ for now after reading this: http://www.typologycentral.com/foru...female-often-act-perceived-act-like-male.html

But who knows? Maybe I'll change my type again. :tongue:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm sorry NewSoul but you are NOT a J. Hell this post shows the P in you.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Well it's the only one that fits with my functions. I guess this shows some of the flaws in MBTI?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

no I don't think it is a flaw in MBTI, more of a you not being honest with yourself or misinterpreting things.


----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

I agree, it's very easily to (unintentionally) misrepresent yourself on a personality test, but even easier to mis-choose when you are simply trying to pick the one that fits by yourself. ISxP is where you should be looking. I really don't see anything wrong with your test results both in comparison to your posts and by themselves. Are you a thinker or a feeler? That is the question. You could try taking other tests or even the same test over again if that question is too daunting at this time. Perhaps read more in-depth profiles of each type in question, or even ask friends/family which one fits you best.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

There's actually a good reason why I can't be an ISxP. If I were an ISFP, then I couldn't possibly use Ti as much as I do now. If I were an ISTP, then I couldn't have Fi, which (I believe) is one of my strongest functions. There has to be more to Judging than being organized and tidy. I don't really care if things are planned or not, so I could be a J, but I'm not sure.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I say come back to the P side. It's actually possible for an ISTP to have Fi or an ISFP to have Ti if they're only borderline T/F.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

But then the functions wouldn't make sense.



> ISTP - Ti Se Ni Fe Te Si Ne *Fi*
> ISFP - Fi Se Ni Te Fe Si Ne *Ti*


Besides... the first ever MBTI test I took came out as ISTJ. What if I just don't care if things are planned or not?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

"I don't really care if things are planned or not, so I could be a J, but I'm not sure."

That means you are a P. You are P, face facts.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Then why don't I make sense? :frustrating:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Because you're only human.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

No, I'm a kitty who can't solve this puzzle.









:angry:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

No wonder you're having problems then. Kitties are meant for being cute, not solving puzzles.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

*really hot after seeing googles avatar*

................................


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

mcgooglian said:


> No wonder you're having problems then. Kitties are meant for being cute, not solving puzzles.


Ahem.. Get down from there Zebra!

Kitty, put that puzzle down.. You don't know what you are doing, cats don't even have colour vision.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Be at peice with who you are NewSoul.

Actually do this test for me and give me the percentages when you are finished. 
Free Jung Personality Test


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Okie dokie. Here ya go: :laughing:

Introverted (*I*) 79.17% Extroverted (E) 20.83%
Sensing (*S*) 61.29% Intuitive (N) 38.71%
Thinking (*T*) 54.55% Feeling (F) 45.45%
Perceiving (*P*) 51.35% Judging (J) 48.65%​


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

So nothign has really changed for you. This confirms you are either ISFP or ISTP. When I did both test I was a stronger P on the MYPersonality.info site just like you. Considering how close you score on F and T on both tests depending on your mood you could flip letters easily. 

I maintain there is somethgin going on with your answers though. One of the tests you sem to be misreading the questions cause you shouldn't vary that much on the P. 79 down to 51% is a rather large jump in such a short time. Of all the tests I have done on MBTI I prefer the style of test of the one you just did. I like options better than yes or no.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, I've been meaning to change my signature. That was from an old test. Here's a more recent one that I took: Personality Profile of RACiE (Personality Type, Multiple Intelligences)


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Even the recent test says that you're a P.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Took the official version of the Keirsey Temperament Sorter II just now and it says I'm an SJ.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

I have officially given up on you.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## openedskittles (May 24, 2009)

NewSoul said:


> I don't really care if things are planned or not, so I could be a J, but I'm not sure.


You are aware that J's care if things are planned, right? P's are the one's that don't care if it is planned or not, so what you said isn't proof you could be a J, but reassurance that you are, in fact, a P.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

*Maybe this will help*


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Ooh happy pills! I'm as happy as a... a... DOOR! Wait, what?


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Def a P, thats all i can say.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

NewSoul said:


> Ooh happy pills! I'm as happy as a... a... DOOR! Wait, what?





NewSoul said:


>


FP responses!
Subjective and emotional reactions to commentary. SJ temperaments would lean towards abject anger rather than abject emotivism.



NewSoul said:


> Took the official version of the Keirsey Temperament Sorter II just now and it says I'm an SJ.


Listed results sheet or it didn't happen (no tampering, I can read those results very well).


----------



## thewindlistens (Mar 12, 2009)

Don't think you're not ISTP because you seem to have a strong Fi. I similarly had trouble deciding between INTP and INFP, which seems really silly now. For me as an INTP, Fi always comes third strongest in any function test I take, after Ti and Ne, and it should come as the very last of functions, the same as for an ISTP. Really, beyond the domainant and auxiliary functions, function tests don't follow the function order of a predetermined type with any certainty. The nuances required for that get lost in how the test is set up, how you interpret it, your biases and so on.

You should try reading up on the many descriptions that are around and deciding that way. I had a lot of trouble figuring if I was INTP or not, but after reading a few portraits it just clicked into place.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Listed results sheet or it didn't happen (no tampering, I can read those results very well).


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

you can show me test results up the ying yang and I will never believe for a second you are a SJ


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Then take this now.. And again in about two weeks time.
http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/assessment/develop_old.html


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Then take this now.. And again in about two weeks time.
> http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/assessment/develop_old.html


That's a good idea. That is, comparing my results now and a couple weeks from now. No one needs to reply to this post. I am posting this for my own record.



> Based on your ranked responses to the 120 phrases...
> 
> -* [] [] [] [] [] []* Te
> 
> ...


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Did you get actual percentages or are you doctoring the results?
Any which way, see you in two weeks for the next one.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Percentages?


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh I gave you the old one. Nevermind.. Well thats what I get for a 

Ni: 18
Ne: 18
Te: 17
Ti: 16
Fi: 12
Se: 6
Fe: 5
Si: 2

Here are mine, thought I would just throw them out there. As you can see, my Ni and Ne are balanced. But due to My Te (secondary function) being greater than my Ti, and my Fi(tertiary function) being greater than my Fe. I am classified as INTJ rather than INTP. It is that simple.

But if I was still skeptical, I can check and see if my Se or Si were greater or lesser. In this case Se > Si. So that puts the last function in place.

INTJ = Ni>Te>Fi>Se.
Simple.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

NephilimAzrael said:


> Did you get actual percentages or are you doctoring the results?
> Any which way, see you in two weeks for the next one.


That would be tough for her to answer since she may not know she is doing it.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Two days later



> Based on your ranked responses to the 120 phrases...
> 
> - *[] [] [] [] [] [] [] []*  Fi
> 
> ...




Notes: Self-assessment score curve is lower. Results are ISFP and ISFJ, as opposed to ISTJ and ISTJ.

Will test again in a couple days.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

i just got thru a dilemma thinking i might have been an F myself, i know, fuckin scary amIrite. My Fi is fairly strong, and i realized that sometimes, actually quite a bit, i do act with my Fi. But then when thinking that my Feeling was dominant, i realized that its not. 

Its not that my 'Thinking' is processed through my 'Feeling' to fit its 'moral code', but that my Feeling is actually processed through my Thinking to check n make sure theres a valid reason and its not irrational. If it turns out that the feeling is irrational or no valid reason, i will try to change my feelings toward the subject, more often than not just turning it into apathy.


So, just because you feel the Fi taking charge sometimes does not necassarily mean its dominant. all depends on how you deal with such Feelings.


----------



## Sidewinder (May 22, 2009)

I see you an ISTP somehow. Definitely an SP. :happy: SP traits can be subtle, especially if you are an introvert.

Oh, and after the first couple of cognitive processes, I'm not sure how reliable the "suggested" order is. I've seen a lot of variation in third and fourth processes from people of the same type.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey guys. What's up? I've been erm... idk... doing other stuff lately and I almost forgot about this place. Eh, I guess it gave me enough wait time to take the test again. The function order is incorrect. I was fiddling around with the answers after I took the test and I don't quite remember the order. It seems to me that the only constant letter I get on these tests is S.



> Based on your ranked responses to the 120 phrases...
> 
> - *[] [] []* Te
> 
> ...


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

SLOAN personality type is always a constant RLUEN. Four temperaments type is Phlegmatic Melancholy. Five temperaments type is Supine Phlegmatic/Melancholy.


----------



## NewSoul (Mar 27, 2009)

Putting this down for record. I tried to answer with more tick marks than I usually do. Reading over Fi, I'm actually thinking that I could be mistaking Fi for morally right and wrong. Or perhaps that is exactly what Fi is, I'm not quite sure.



> - [] [] [] [] [] Fi
> 
> - [] [] [] [] [] Ti
> 
> ...


By un-ticking one Fi answer, my functions change dramatically.



> - [] [] [] [] [] Ti
> 
> - [] [] [] [] [] Si
> 
> ...


It's interesting because I guessed that I was more ESTP when I was younger. Whatever type I am, I am definitely not in a healthy state for my type, which may be why I'm having such a hard time. I also noticed that I seem to be very balanced in a lot of my functions, which is also giving me a hard time. Also, it looks like there's a possibility of ISFJ, but that has never come up in my results.

Mods can put this in the spam section. I'm just going to keep posting here and there's no point in it raising my post count if I'm just posting my results to a test.


----------

